# 66 GTO Grille Paint



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,

My 66 GTO is now in the paint shop getting Blue Charcoal. I'm going to re-paint the Grilles as I can't afford new one. What color gray paint and Manufacture should I look for? Also, the Black Grille paint? While I'm at it, I'm also going to re-paint the engine compartment it's correct Black. What color and Manufacture for that also. Thanks again for all your help. This site is a special tool I've come to rely on.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

grille sides are argent silver and engine and grilles are 60% gloss black (satin) i believe...least thats what i did mine.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gtoearl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My 66 GTO is now in the paint shop getting Blue Charcoal. I'm going to re-paint the Grilles as I can't afford new one. What color gray paint and Manufacture should I look for? Also, the Black Grille paint? While I'm at it, I'm also going to re-paint the engine compartment it's correct Black. What color and Manufacture for that also. Thanks again for all your help. This site is a special tool I've come to rely on.


I used Eastwood paints. Their Underhood black is the correct 60* paint for under the hood. I used it on the firewall inner fenderwells, the filler on top of the radiator the radiator shroud. I used their ultra black chassis paint for the chassis areas and a-arms sway bars etc. Beneath the car on the chassis I used their Rust Encapsulator. While their paint is not cheap its the best paint I ever used.

You can also try NAPA. NAPA's underhood black is made by Martin Senour. That paint isn't too bad but its more satin than the semi-gloss 60* paint of Eastwoods. Duplicolor isn't a bad paint to use either.

Little "glarie" but the back of the grilles I restored is flat black and the sides are 60* black


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

*GTO Grille....*

Thanks to all that have helped me with this question.........I still remain a little confused. My grille looks more like gray than silver and the front grate pattern is a black color, maybe a flat black. I've looked at the Eastwood paints and can't find a description of what would be the correct color for my 66 GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gtoearl said:


> Thanks to all that have helped me with this question.........I still remain a little confused. My grille looks more like gray than silver and the front grate pattern is a black color, maybe a flat black. I've looked at the Eastwood paints and can't find a description of what would be the correct color for my 66 GTO.


They silverish gray look like the same argent color on the '70's. Check in to the Argent wheel paint color. I believe that argent and the color of the surround are the same color, at least they appear to be in pictures I have seen.

1966 gto grilles,grills,4 budget restoration,easy fix! - eBay (item 280622858103 end time Mar-01-11 04:45:36 PST)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it's argent silver surround (sides) with flat black grates


----------

